
The Internet Locusts Descend on Ristretto Roasters - towaway1138
https://quillette.com/2019/02/18/the-internet-locusts-descend-on-ristretto-roasters/
======
towaway1138
It sounds melodramatic, but I'm starting to wonder whether our society can
survive this sort of thing.

